# What do you want for Christmas/other holidays?



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 30, 2008)

What do you want to get for the holiday season?
I mostly just want video games and coins (I'm a numismatist).
What do you want?


----------



## Retsu (Nov 30, 2008)

This coat:


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 30, 2008)

I have no idea whatsoever.

Mu parents have been bugging me by asking and I just don't know.
All I've managed to come up with so far is a list of thins I don't want. (clothes, an xbox, an ipod)

I'm pretty sure they're getting me Metroid Prime 3, though.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't know. There are lots of things I want but I can't think of them.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd really like the DVD of 24:Redemption and the DVD set of The West Wing. And basically the DVD series of any cool-looking TV show.
And a bunch of books. 
And some of awesome t-shirts with cool things on them.

Honestly, I don't really mind, but I'd like _something._ An actual present, too, not money which says either "I don't know you" or "I couldn't be bothered to go to the shops and actually get you something". Plus, opening money on Christmas day is no fun. You can't sit under the tree the night before and try and guess what it is :(


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, but it's pretty great when you get presents from family and a ton of money from distant relatives.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't have distant relatives, though ): My mum's brother and sister normally get me something, but other than that, it's just the three family members I live with (and it kinda hurts when they get me nothing/money).


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh. My mom and dad have a bunch of sisters, so I usually end up with a lot of money.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 30, 2008)

A Phoenix Wright game
A Wii with Animal Crossing
DS Wi-Fi USB Connector
Jigsaw puzzle with over 500 pieces
LAPTOP LAPTOP LAPTOP
All I can think of for now...


----------



## Objection! (Nov 30, 2008)

I knew someone would make this again.
Darkarmour made this like 2months ago, nethertheless...

A New baby Terrepin!!!
+ Super Mario Galaxy, Sonic Riders and Rayman Raving Rabbids TV Party on the Wii.


----------



## IcySapphire (Nov 30, 2008)

Chrono Trigger DS is my main game, but MD 2, Rhapsody DS, and Luminous Arc are also for consideration if my family has enough to get at least one more.

I'm also asking for fantasy novels, DVDs, some bath supplies, gift cards to my favorite stores (although Gift cards are typically a no-no, it's okay if the recipient likes the store in question


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 30, 2008)

- Eclipse & Long Shadows (WARRIORSSSS)
- ... that's about it :(

I suck at making lists, I never know what I actually want. xD


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 30, 2008)

Either presents or gifts, I'm easy.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 30, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Either presents or gifts, I'm easy.


OMG I love those. I like it when you wake up and downstairs they're all there and everything. They look like boxes with wrapping on them, and then you take the wrapping off, and indeed they were boxes!

I love boxes.


----------



## Thorne (Nov 30, 2008)

A Wii, with Super Smash Brothers Brawl, then I won't have to leech my friend in order to play it.
Also, I have this HUUGE box in my room, it's big and boxy and empty, and I can use it to make a perfect cosplay costume for Solid Snake!


----------



## Philly (Nov 30, 2008)

An Xbox 360, with Halo, Star Wars III, or anything else good.


----------



## Valor (Nov 30, 2008)

Sleep. I want to sleep on that damn holiday.

Oh, hey, something I actually want? My own apartment.


----------



## Ice tiger (Nov 30, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> OMG I love those. I like it when you wake up and downstairs they're all there and everything. They look like boxes with wrapping on them, and then you take the wrapping off, and indeed they were boxes!
> 
> I love boxes.


Yay for box love! :D <3 
I want a bunch of DS games (mostly pokemon)
A white tiger plushy
Fuzzy socks
Pajamas _yes pajamas_
Dragon posters
Pikachu doll
Misc dragon things
Chocolate?~ 
Money
Book store gift card (they have dragon plushies! :D)
I dunno I'll probably end up with a wallet O.o and some CD I don't wan't.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 30, 2008)

All I've thought of so far is a graphics tablet. And I'll probably be getting one, because my dad bookmarked the Amazon pages for the two I suggested.


----------



## CNiall (Nov 30, 2008)

I have no idea what I want for Christmas, but money's always a safe option. I don't see the problem with people giving money as a gift for Christmas (or whatever else): if you don't know what they would like, they can get it themselves? I want to slap people who give gift vouchers, though. :(


----------



## Ice tiger (Nov 30, 2008)

^ Whats a gift voucher? is it like a gift card?


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 30, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> ^ Whats a gift voucher? is it like a gift card?


Yeah, it's just on paper instead of a card. x3


----------



## Ice tiger (Nov 30, 2008)

^ O.o Wow so I'm guessing you can't do anything with it and its like an IOU.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 1, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> ^ O.o Wow so I'm guessing you can't do anything with it and its like an IOU.


Uh, no. It acts exactly like a gift card does :S


----------



## Ice tiger (Dec 1, 2008)

^ oh, well then people shouldn't complain about what they get, because it's better than getting nothing. :/ any gift is thoughtful I say.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 1, 2008)

Heh, I think giftcards are better than money, really. If someone gets me money, it'll end up getting spent on food or textbooks or the gym or something really, really impersonal. 

If it's a book or game giftcard, say, I'd think of the person who gave me the card for it every time I read the book or played the game, so it's a lot more personal. :/

But they're still boring to open and say "I don't know you very well" rather loudly (which, by extention, pretty much says "I'm only getting you a present out of obligation"), don't you think?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 1, 2008)

Jude Law.

Other than that, not much. Some DVDs and books, maybe. Oh, or some cool clothes. I need a cravat, some suits and a cool jumper. Some nice shoes to go with the clothes would be sweet.


----------



## reecemysocksoff (Dec 1, 2008)

I really want a Wii. Which is good because my parents were going to get a wii for the family this crimbo.
I also want a load of dvd's *achem*:
. Lee Evans BIG tour
.Jimmy Carr: In concert
. Russel Howard Live
. Family Guy season 7


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 1, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> ^ oh, well then people shouldn't complain about what they get, because it's better than getting nothing. :/ any gift is thoughtful I say.


Not so much with a gift voucher. It's a tad like:



			
				Lee Evans (on gift vouchers) said:
			
		

> I couldn't give a fuck. Here, *you* buy it.


XD


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 1, 2008)

Ugh, gift cards.
They have a 1:1 exchange rate with money just with more limits. Money is sooooo much better. I usually just end up swapping them for my parents' money.

I've also noticed that there are some people in my family who over the course of my life, have only given me £15 for a present. Not that I care much, I don't use money all that much. I just keep it in the back for the interest. -something you can't do with gift cards :(


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 1, 2008)

Extremely grippy and thin bike gloves
Another overcoat(preferably in earth colors or black)
Money for my PS3 funds
Rock Band 2
A 20 inch TV with Freeview, no need for flatscreen or HD.
A new phone, preferably small, no touchscreen and Sony.
A new battery case for my PSP or a USB camera for it. Actually, any application that I can use.
Permission to grow my hair to shoulder/waist length.


----------



## Almost Eric (Dec 1, 2008)

That I don't know I'm already getting? D:

Hm. Well. There are loads of things I _want_ but it doesn't mean I'll ever get them. If I were to list everything I want, I could go on forever. 

But for Christmas I shall be satisfied with a couple of DVDs and my best friend coming to stay with me for the holidays.

I know that my parents have bought me the South Park movie in Japanese though. They know me too well. And I kind of hinted that I wanted it. AoA;
And I bought BASEketball, Hot Fuzz and script book for myself as a "christmas present".. haha. x-x


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 1, 2008)

Almost Eric said:


> Hot Fuzz


High-fiiive


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 1, 2008)

Almost Eric said:


> Hot Fuzz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure you're not thinking of Borat there? XD


----------



## Almost Eric (Dec 1, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> High-fiiive


Oh yeah bb *highfiiives*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 1, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Sure you're not thinking of Borat there? XD


well high-fiiive sounds less weird than cornettoooo ):


----------



## Alexi (Dec 3, 2008)

Money~


----------



## Colossal (Dec 3, 2008)

To have the knowledge that i'll be safe that day in my home and the hope that my friend/neighbour might invite me/invite them round.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 4, 2008)

Money to buy my own present. Either that or I'll tell my parents what to get. But with money you get change :D


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Dec 4, 2008)

I want absolutely nothing, except for three special and familiar words from one special person.


----------



## Flazeah (Dec 4, 2008)

I thought I wanted an iPod, but now I'm not so sure. I guess I'd like some clothes and chocolate.

 And some little unexpected cool amusing things would be nice too.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 4, 2008)

> I thought I wanted an iPod, but now I'm not so sure.


I have serious issues with iPods. Not only do I hate iTunes with a passion, of the £1o0 the actual machine costs, at least £40 of that is just for the apple logo. You're better off with a cheaper-but-does-exactly-the-same MP3 player.


----------



## Silversnow (Dec 5, 2008)

I want to sleep til _I_ think it's time to get up.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 5, 2008)

I... want a lot of things.

- Nvidia GeForce 9400 (or better, but preferably 9 series)
- Another GB of RAM
- Xbox 360
- Wii
- PS2
- DS
- a new mp3 player (but not an iPod)
- Football Manager '09
- Left 4 Dead
- Team Fortress 2
- Lord of War
- Flags of our Fathers
- Letters from Iwo Jima


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 6, 2008)

Adding DS Wi-Fi USB Connector to list.


----------



## Flora (Dec 7, 2008)

Another new Animal Crossing: Wild World game, though I don't expect it seeing as:

First game got so glitched up it barely loads properly.

Second got lost. XP


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 9, 2008)

This.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Dec 9, 2008)

A 4x4x4 Rubik's cube.
This hoodie is nice, too.
I also want a bunch of books/CDs that I can't be arsed to list.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 9, 2008)

More stuff:

- War On Terror (a board game)
- Europa Universalis III: In Nomine (actually not so sure about this one)


----------



## Spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

Uh, I want a cowboy hat, a few games, drawing supplies, and fruit, and possibly non-alcoholic sparking grape juice. I really don't know what else, and everything previously stated is completely serious.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Spoon said:


> non-alcoholic sparking grape juice


yummmm
hell it could be alcoholic but still


----------



## see ya (Dec 9, 2008)

I mostly want a new MP3 player. One that's more than 1G, and that's screen isn't cracked open. 

I'd also like a Songbird Ocarina, but it's kind of doubtful.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 9, 2008)

Simple. Another iTunes gift card and the person I care about most.

And a tablet ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 9, 2008)

Wii games.
And money.
And mechanical pencils.
And a calculus book. (Don't ask. Just...don't)



Dannichu said:


> I have serious issues with iPods. Not only do I hate iTunes with a passion, of the £1o0 the actual machine costs, at least £40 of that is just for the apple logo. You're better off with a cheaper-but-does-exactly-the-same MP3 player.


I subscribe the the iPod-bashers club, but my ideal is being shaken: my friend got a 120GB iPod (awesomesauce) and I got a free Shuffle from my school. So...I don't know.

For the record, I do call it a jPod, but still.


----------



## Retsu (Dec 9, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I have serious issues with iPods. Not only do I hate iTunes with a passion, of the £1o0 the actual machine costs, at least £40 of that is just for the apple logo. You're better off with a cheaper-but-does-exactly-the-same MP3 player.


It's not good hardware at all in the first place. Even Microsoft's heathen, the Zune, has better audio capabilities than that piece of junk.


----------



## Zhorken (Dec 10, 2008)

I really, really want to just ask for money so that I can buy what I'd ask for anyway and more from the 26th to the 31st when everything is cheap.


----------



## Jetx (Dec 10, 2008)

A Nintendo DS
An album
A PS3 game which I'm sharing with my two other siblings

And that's everything! I also asked for some earphones, but a few days later I found some lying on a road on the way home from school and they work well, so now I can be happy knowing I'm not asking for anything too demanding (as in, hard to get in time, not cheap). :D
Now just have to hope nobody other than my parents buys me anything or I'll feel bad.


----------



## Keltena (Dec 10, 2008)

My brother and I want the album _Running On Ice_ by Vertical Horizon.

I'd also really, really like a Wii and SSB: Brawl (...okay, and possibly _Tales of Symphonia_ 2), but uh, I kind of doubt that's going to happen...


----------

